# 10 month old piranha's not growing?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey guys,
i had my piranha's for about 10 months and for some reason there still stuck at the 3-4" range? im housing them in a 180 gallon and got 9 of them in there... why is it that they aren't growing? i feed them twice a week should i increase that? als my parameters are good.. what should i do?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ONEmike said:


> Hey guys,
> i had my piranha's for about 10 months and for some reason there still stuck at the 3-4" range? im housing them in a 180 gallon and got 9 of them in there... why is it that they aren't growing? i feed them twice a week should i increase that? als my parameters are good.. what should i do?


turn out to be 20g per fish to swim....9 is good, but for best you should have 5 or 6 in there...i also have 180g and i have 6 in there..

what do you feed them?? are they active?.......i say get rid of some fish, so they more room for them.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i would feed everyday and just remove what they don,t eat after 20 mins this may help i feed my reds prawns and whitebait with treats like shrimp every so often and they are big now i will try and measure 1 later but they are at least 8 inchs


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

More water changes should increase their growthrate from my experience. try 25% daily for 5 days and see if you notice anything.

My rbps grew in a week of daily waterchanges that I did after feeding them mackerel. I could be imagining things tho because I didn't measure them.

I would also be feeding them once a day at that size.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What are your water paramaters?

I would feed more.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats weird cause I had a 125 gallon with 7 and they grew to 10 and 9 inches with ease. feeding them every other day and doing water changes once weekly. Did you buy the P's that size? Or did you buy them small? If you bought them at the size they are at now maybe the person before had them in a small tank and stunted there growth?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, first of all, what kind of Piranhas are they, what and how often do you feed them, and how often do you do water changes? Also, what do you have for tank filtration?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

They are reds... i feed them twice a week and water change ever week might try and do 25% water changes for 5 days stright and thenn start doing water changes every 2 days and feeding them every other day does that sound good?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

try to feed more, 180 gallons is plenty of space, you may want to get rid of 3 fish to make more space in the tank.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What are you feeding them? How much are you feeding them? What are your water parameters? Something just isn't adding up.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i got 13 reds/3 carbies in a 180
rangeing from 8 inch to 3 inch
there all growing like wild fire
temp is like 82-84
i feed every day 
all they do is sh*t and eat 
i change the water 1 time a week 60 gallons


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

waterchanges and varried diet is all u really need.what do you feed them?what filtration are you using?lets se a pic of the tank.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

maybe try feeding them more and water changes once a week

It is possible they are Sanchezi? They grow very slow from my expierience with them


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

You should feed them like once every other day.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

when there juvi's 2-3 times a day


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ONEmike said:


> They are reds... i feed them twice a week and water change ever week might try and do 25% water changes for 5 days stright and thenn start doing water changes every 2 days and feeding them every other day does that sound good?


At 3-4 inches, I would still be feeding daily. Something else doesn't seem right though... What size were they when you first got them?


----------



## dakid1821 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have 9 4 month old reds had them since babies, raised them in a 10 gallon then moved them in a 125 gallon with 2 dempseys 2 devils catfish and 3 plecos and their growing perfectly fine. feeding them live bloodworms,live feeders,silversides,krill, they dont eat the beef hearts as well as they use to when they were young. they are about 4"-5" and all doing well growing at a good rate.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats good but you might start a new thread instead of bringing a 7 year old thread back from the dead. None of these members are even active anymore.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol


----------

